# Problème "Push" non autorisé Gmail...



## jfkm (16 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir.

Soucis bizarre ...!

Iphone 7PLUS ios 11.2.5

Boite mail configurée : UNE seule, en @gmail

Depuis quelques temps, très bizarrement, mon iPhone m'avertit (alors qu'il est en veille) de l'arrivée de nouveaux mails sur ma boite gmail !!!

Je ne comprends pas trop, sachant que gmail ne gère pas les push (à moins que cela ai changé sans que je le sache !).

Dans tous les cas, la configuration est de toute façon sur "manuel" pour ce qui concerne la relève des mails !!

J'ai toujours fonctionné ainsi,, pour éviter de manger de la batterie, la fonction de relève automatique ne m'étant pas nécessaire.

Je n'y comprends donc rien !! En paramétrage "relève manuelle", comment fait il pour vibrer (alors qu'il est en veille) à l'arrivée d'un mail !!!!

Ce la n'est en plus pas systématique il me semble.

J'ai une apple watch, mais la plupart du temps son jumelée.

Je n'y comprends rien.

Ce n'est pas grave en soit, mais j'ai l'impression que du coup ma batterie diminue plus vite.

Si quelqu’un a une piste sur ce mystèèèèèèèère !!!

Bon we.

Merci.

JF


----------



## LaJague (17 Mars 2018)

Le push ne bouffe pas plus la batterie que ça, car ce n’est pas le tel qui contrôle l’arrivée de mail mais ton compte qui envoie une alerte à ton tel.
Après effectivement est bizarre


----------

